# Sapphire X800pro Crash issue



## Metaphoric (Jan 27, 2005)

Ive tried this with the latest stable release, and the latest beta:

The problem is when i run Find Max Core, the core speed steadly increases with intermitent heat ups, as it should.
No artifacts or glitches appear at all, the default core speed is about 475. The test keeps going for about 7mins 20seconds and at that time the core speed hits 554 to 556 and the whole computer freezes then graphic input stops.
I have to do a hard reboot.

Is this a known issue, if so im sorry, but i couldn't find anything,
Thanks for the help,

Metaphoric.


----------



## IIDX (Jan 29, 2005)

Hm I haven't seen that on my sapphire x800...but I hit an artifact around 540 core and it stayed there for about 7 minutes.... I have the 16 pipes unlocked and an arctic silencer 4 cooling it.


----------



## iLLestOne (Jan 29, 2005)

It's a known issue w/ x800's. They tend to lock up before u see artifacts. It's not true w/ all of them (mine doesn't), but some of them do...

Same thing would happen if you tried it on a diff program..that is just your MAX (well, a little above ur max..)


----------



## Metaphoric (Jan 29, 2005)

Ah, thanks for the help, cheers guys


----------



## Coroth (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah this happens to mine when i use ati tool, when the core hits about 570.

Saphire x800pro on 12 pipes with ATI Silencer

Is this a bug with ati tool or a problem with the card itself??  Cos it didn't happen with ATI tray tool, it found max core at 580 with no crash.


----------



## codeworker (Jan 30, 2005)

Sometimes it can be an issue with insufficient power supply. Had the same problem when using my x800 pro together with a 250W PSU from my old computer. When I installed my new 550W one, everything went fine, I can now go up to 580 Mhz without artifacts and lockups start occuring at 600+


----------

